# 2006 Altima - coilovers



## SatinWhiteL31 (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey everyone.

I just got a new 2006 Altima and Im looking for a coilover kit for it to improve the handling and lower it a bit. Would anyone happen to know of any brands that makes a coilover kit for the Altima? I know Tein has the Basic and Super Street kits, anything else?

Thanks in advance for the feedback.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

even though the teins are great.. i love the ksport set up much much better...
look into them.. www.ksport.com


----------



## SatinWhiteL31 (Sep 16, 2006)

hmm, never heard of Ksport...how are they better? Or is that just your personal opinion?


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey carlos long time no see! so, you have the ksports???


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i wish i could afford the ksport set up.. that R ripped a whole in my pocket...
i've heard the ksport is a much much better set up for our cars... from ride quality to longetivity google ksport reviews.. they're not cheap shit


----------



## SatinWhiteL31 (Sep 16, 2006)

I read some reviews on the Ksport and they sound like a good set of coilovers. Their website looks a lot better than the Teins too. Why is Tein so popular? If theyre that popular shouldnt their website not look like some ghetto backyard garage website? Im probably going with the Ksports for sure now. 

Thanks for the feedback cdmorenot.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

anytime bro.. 
well this is the thing.. tein is a huge company.. and they mostly deal directly with distributors...
ksport is a huge company back in japan...
so they really need the website to sell their products here in the U.S unlike tein.
if you do get that ksport set up.. you will not be dissapointed.. i guarantee you that


----------



## IMAX (Sep 3, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> even though the teins are great.. i love the ksport set up much much better...
> look into them.. www.ksport.com


The url is actually: Ksport USA - Performance Suspension. 
I'm looking into getting into getting a 06 SE V6. I was considering Teins. 
Will look into these as well. Only decision now. Auto or Stick (once I learn).


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

IMAX said:


> The url is actually: Ksport USA - Performance Suspension.
> I'm looking into getting into getting a 06 SE V6. I was considering Teins.
> Will look into these as well. Only decision now. Auto or Stick (once I learn).


Don't even.. lol you MUST.. and notice how i said MUST lol.. get it stick. 
a manual altima is very easy to drive.. trust me.. you get an automatic you'll be playing with that shifter way too mucha nd you'll end up fucking up ur tranny.. so.. go for stick.. YOU WILL NOT HAVE ANY REGRETS.


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

I have lot of friends that have Ksports. They all have had awesome luck with them. I don;t have them on my altima yet. I am gonna be getting them over the winter. I have a guy here in CT. Import Kustomz, who is the cheapest around. I wanna say 750 for everything. Def. go Ksports.


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

shit, 750 for everything including install??? cot dayum. and cdmorenot is right, get a stick. my 3r'd gear is on its way out cuz it slips 2nd-3rd from too much downshifting to second... if there's one thing i regret about my car it's that i didn't get a stick... x(...


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

well sry guys. Not installed. Guess I should of clarrified myself. But all the parts

Yeah man go stick. I love it and it is easy to drive.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

install is the least of my worries... i test drove the 07 yesterday and i gotta say.. the things got balls.


----------



## Suicidalspd99 (Jul 20, 2005)

Yeah install is cake. Adjusting is the hardest of all the things. 

I drove the 07 couple weeks ago. Yeah it has some serious move, but imo I think the exterior is ugly as hell.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i personally like it.. it's not the look that i'm used to but it is something different. if i wasn't stuck with my payments for the volvo i would consider jumping on another altima


----------

